# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حال مؤكدة

## نورزين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الأساتذة، من فضلكم تشرحون لنا معنى "الحال المؤكدة" فى اصطلاح البلاغيين. وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

البلاغة العربية أسسها وعلومها وفنونها - (1 / 551)
القسم الخامس: "الحال المؤكّدة".
وهي الحال التي يُسْتفاد معناها بدونها، وهي ثلاثة أنواع:
النوع الأول: الحال المؤكّدة لعاملها، وتكون:
(1) من لفظ العامل، مثل: {وَأَرْسَلْنَاك   لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولاً}.
(2) أو من معنى العامل، مثل: "مشَى الرَّجُل سَيْراً".
النوع الثاني: الحال المؤكّدة لصاحبها، مثل قول الله عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَلَوْ شَآءَ رَبُّكَ لآمَنَ مَن فِي الأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعاً} [يونس:99].
النوع الثالث: الحال المؤكّدة لمضمون جملة، مثل ما جاء في قول الله تعالى: {هَاذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً}. [الأعراف:73].
والعامل في هذه الحال المؤكدة لمضمون جملة محذوفٌ مقدّر ذهناً بما يلائم الكلام في الجملة.

لمسات بيانية - (1 / 504)
 ما الفرق بين الحال المؤكّدة والحال المؤسسة؟
الحال المؤكدة: هي التي يستفاد معناها من غيرها ومما قبلها وهي مؤكدة لصاحبها أو لمعنى الجملة كقوله تعالى (فتبسّم ضاحكاً من قولها) والتبسّم هو الضحك. وكأن نقول مثلاً: قدر مستطيعاً.
الحال المؤسسة: هي التي لا يستفاد معناها من غيرها.

----------


## نورزين

شكرا يا أستذنا، وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بعلومك.

----------

